# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  informazione su contabilizzazione

## Ornella P.

Buongiorno tutti! 
Sono alle prese con il trattamento fiscale e contabile di un navigatore satellitare. I miei dubbi sono due :
- Debbo capitalizzarlo, visto che comunque l'azienda possiede tre auto, e il navigatore può eveidentamente essere smantellato da una ed installato in un'altra ?
- In caso positivo, in che costo lo considerereste ? E' necessariamente costo accessorio ad autovetture e quindi indeducibile ? 
grazie mille a tutti

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno tutti! 
> Sono alle prese con il trattamento fiscale e contabile di un navigatore satellitare. I miei dubbi sono due :
> - Debbo capitalizzarlo, visto che comunque l'azienda possiede tre auto, e il navigatore può eveidentamente essere smantellato da una ed installato in un'altra ?
> - In caso positivo, in che costo lo considerereste ? E' necessariamente costo accessorio ad autovetture e quindi indeducibile ?
> grazie mille a tutti

  Secondo me va considerata come bene strumentale, ai fini fiscali inferiore a 516 euro (se tale è stato il relativo costo).
Trattandosi di un accessorio di autovettura (non mi pare possa avere altri usi estranei all'autovettura) segue le regole del bene principale, cioè iva a detraibilità libera (da 40% a 100%) ed indeducibilità ai fini imposte.
Ciao

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Pur considerando tutte le limitazioni del ragionamento che segue, consiglierei di verificare se il navigatore satellitare pu&#242; funzionare anche autonomamente (cio&#232; non essere considerato un accessorio automobilistico) perch&#232; in questo caso si potrebbe aprire la strada ad un uso non solo automobilistico e quindi almeno ad una deducibilit&#224; parziale.

----------


## danilo sciuto

In base a quanto scritto da Nicola Forte ne "l'esperto risponde" di oggi lunedì 2/4 (per la serie: quando le cose capitano a fagiolo), IL NAVIGATORE SATELLITARE E' INTERAMENTE DETRAIBILE sia come costo, sia come iva. Ciò in quanto esso è assimilabile ad un telefono cellulare, e ad esso tuttavia non si applica l'articolo 19bis1 lett. g) del decreto iva, in quanto non soggetto alla concessione governativa: tali apparecchi interagiscono con la rete satellitare, e non con quella cellulare.  
Però, mica male ....  :Cool:

----------


## Speedy

> In base a quanto scritto da Nicola Forte ne "l'esperto risponde" di oggi luned&#236; 2/4 (per la serie: quando le cose capitano a fagiolo), IL NAVIGATORE SATELLITARE E' INTERAMENTE DETRAIBILE sia come costo, sia come iva. Ci&#242; in quanto esso &#232; assimilabile ad un telefono cellulare, e ad esso tuttavia non si applica l'articolo 19bis1 lett. g) del decreto iva, in quanto non soggetto alla concessione governativa: tali apparecchi interagiscono con la rete satellitare, e non con quella cellulare.
> Per&#242;, mica male ....

  Premesso che quanto affermato da Nicola Forte e da Danilo Sciuto trova la mia piena adesione (detraibilit&#224; iva intera e deducibilit&#224; imposte dirette intera, perch&#232; pi&#249; favorevoli al contribuente), domani vado a fare una passeggiata in pieno centro nella mia citt&#224; con il navigatore in mano, dal quale mi far&#242; guidare per raggiungere a piedi l'indirizzo di destinazione.
Pensate che le persone che mi vedono mi prenderanno per matto ?  :Big Grin:  
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

:Smile:   :Smile:  
Credo che l'idea di Nicola Forte sia quella di dire: è vero che il navigatore si può usare solo in macchina, ma non è un componente dell'auto in senso stretto; è come installare, ad esempio, un telefono in auto o un caricatore per CD musicali: mi pare che non seguano la sorte dell'auto, ma che siano invece attratti dalla normativa prevista per il telefono e per gli altri beni in genere (per il caricatore CD).
Se si segue questa interpretazione, non pensi che si possa considerare corretta questa tesi ?? 
ciao    

> Premesso che quanto affermato da Nicola Forte e da Danilo Sciuto trova la mia piena adesione (detraibilità iva intera e deducibilità imposte dirette intera, perchè più favorevoli al contribuente), domani vado a fare una passeggiata in pieno centro nella mia città con il navigatore in mano, dal quale mi farò guidare per raggiungere a piedi l'indirizzo di destinazione.
> Pensate che le persone che mi vedono mi prenderanno per matto ?  
> Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Credo che l'idea di Nicola Forte sia quella di dire: è vero che il navigatore si può usare solo in macchina, ma non è un componente dell'auto in senso stretto; è come installare, ad esempio, un telefono in auto o un caricatore per CD musicali: mi pare che non seguano la sorte dell'auto, ma che siano invece attratti dalla normativa prevista per il telefono e per gli altri beni in genere (per il caricatore CD).
> Se si segue questa interpretazione, non pensi che si possa considerare corretta questa tesi ??
> ciao

  La tesi è assolutamente corretta. Oltretutto ho avuto il piacere di ascoltare ed apprezzare il dott. Forte in un recente convegno sulla finanziaria 2007.
Il problema che invece mi lascia un po' dubbioso è quello di come la questione verrà interpretata dall'ade. Se dovesse nascere un contenzioso, credo che sarà dura sostenere la separazione tra auto e navigatore, separazione sopratutto di ordine pratico ed operativo (anche se da me buttata sullo scherzo nel precedente post).
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, a proposito della presunta impossibile separazione, ci sono dei modelli di navigatore che possono essere portati in giro con sè, senza avere dunque alcun legame con l'auto. In questo caso, non credo proprio che ci possano essere problemi con l'AdE. 
ciao   

> La tesi è assolutamente corretta. Oltretutto ho avuto il piacere di ascoltare ed apprezzare il dott. Forte in un recente convegno sulla finanziaria 2007.
> Il problema che invece mi lascia un po' dubbioso è quello di come la questione verrà interpretata dall'ade. Se dovesse nascere un contenzioso, credo che sarà dura sostenere la separazione tra auto e navigatore, separazione sopratutto di ordine pratico ed operativo (anche se da me buttata sullo scherzo nel precedente post).
> Ciao

----------

